# Colli 476s beading on silver focus



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a few pics of the beading after being clayed with meguires and then meguires paint cleaner stage 1 and a small amount of polishing stage 2 
And 2 coats of colli 476s for winter protection 
Newbie to this all but loving it!! first time car ever been waxed !! And first time clayin and waxing but loved the claying so soothing to do lol and wax was brill 
Sorry for ranting on! Only couple of pics of beading let me know wat you think ! :newbie:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

looking good fella. Love the action shot of bead just rolling. I can spend hours watching my just waxed car slowly bead then beads joining till gravity gets hold and suddenly sheeting off. What a saddo !


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks mate !
I know exactly what you mean! Lol
It just looks so natural or something ! 
Very addictive to watch ! Ha werid when you run to look at ur car when someone tells u it's raining lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

you just gotta love the collis for beading


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah as much as I don't really like the product per se' you have to admire it's ability!


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah as much as I don't really like the product per se' you have to admire it's ability!


Any reasons for not liking it ? I rather enjoyed using it ! Maybe as it's the 1st proper wax I've used lol :newbie:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah as much as I don't really like the product per se' you have to admire it's ability!


Why don't you like it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A lot of reasons including I think it's masks good work. It's not the easiest to work with, can go concrete quickly if you're not careful.

On most cars you probably wouldn't notice the difference but on a very well prepped car it'll dull the finish to the discernible eye.

Don't get me wrong it's a wonderful wax I just don't like it that much.

For durability no one can knock it though.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

gally said:


> A lot of reasons including I think it's masks good work. It's not the easiest to work with, can go concrete quickly if you're not careful.
> 
> On most cars you probably wouldn't notice the difference but on a very well prepped car it'll dull the finish to the discernible eye.
> 
> ...


Dull the finish!?


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Lovely high beads!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Dull the finish!?


I think he means that the colly doesn't have the optical clarity of some other lsps. I kinda get what he means. On silver though not sure you could notice.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As said you probably wouldn't notice any difference.

It's horses for course. And as always subjective.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I definately think that the LSP affects the overall finish, in a subtle way but still affects it non the less. What colly does is give great durability and fantastic beading and sheeting. You can't have everything though and I think there is a compromise and that is in the looks department, very small compromise though at that.

It is an ideal winter LSP and a fantastic LSP in general.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

twissler said:


> I definately think that the LSP affects the overall finish, in a subtle way but still affects it non the less. What colly does is give great durability and fantastic beading and sheeting. You can't have everything though and I think there is a compromise and that is in the looks department, very small compromise though at that.
> 
> It is an ideal winter LSP and a fantastic LSP in general.


great beading shots.

i'm currently doing a 476s vs gtechniq C2 test at the moment.

also...what exactly does LSP stand for? :newbie:

cheers


----------



## leigh258 (May 20, 2010)

very nice beading shots and LSP i think is Last Stage Product


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

E21_ross said:


> great beading shots.
> 
> i'm currently doing a 476s vs gtechniq C2 test at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks very happy with the results as first time car had seen any tlc and first time for me detailing as such 
Learnt so much on here !! Thanks dw


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

I was greated with this beautiful sight this morning


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great beading!!!!! 
Nice Job!


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

OKona said:


> I was greated with this beautiful sight this morning


saddo


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

ha ok fair play but it defo is a nice sight


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha. I used Coli 476 for the first time about a month ago. Before I joined here (just over a month ago) I thought waxing the car entailed slapping on a bit of turtle wax polish (the stuff you see for £2.99) and wondered why it didn't last for more than two days...

Still pleased with myself now. It's like I've just discovered bread. 

Re-waxed it yesterday to give it another coat for the winter...though |I can see myself back out there in November, then December...just topping up, keeping it fresh..


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Not needed, but enjoyed! ha


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Last year when I usen 476s as the "winter wax"

One almost fresh layer, take a look, It is "wax porn"


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

It is a brill wax there is no doubt but then every one to there own 
I'm Still to try a "expensive wax"


----------

